# first time a beer commercial has made me cry...



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Too cute not to share.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Awwwww!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you very much for posting that, I am at work & I am not wearing waterproof makeup!


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

I absolutely loved that!!! I teared up, not gonna lie


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

I clicked this thinking baw you sissies, just a foal! And now I'm reaching for the Kleenex. :')
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

That'll teach you, Nightside!

And sorry Wares, :lol:


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Nightside said:


> I clicked this thinking baw you sissies, just a foal! And now I'm reaching for the Kleenex. :')
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Me too!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I cried too.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

This is absolutely adorable..it made me almost tear up, and that doesn't happen, haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Ugh, hate to admit it but it made me tear up too. Another great commercial Budweiser!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It was very heartwarming, but the one that makes me tear up even today is Budweiser's 9/11 tribute. I can't even think about it without getting a little misty eyed.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Loved it!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

That's probably the first time a commercial in general has made me cry!!! LOVE it! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

It's a good thing I'm working from home. I got chills and tears and sniffles. **where are my tissues?!**

That is the 2nd time a beer commercial made me cry. The first was the 9/11 tribute SR just shared.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Great big giant tears welling up and falling.... _Thank goodness for waterproof_ _mascara!_


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

wow love it!!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Love seeing the horses...so much more than the frogs.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm weepy now too, thanks! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

O.K. - that's it! alexischristina and Speed Racer are on my list! 
When you posted those commercials, didn't you know I have to finish my work and then drive all the way to town? Now all I want to do is grab a kleenex, go out back, and love on my horses......


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

That was shared on my Facebook yesterday. I cried like a little baby and when I saw this I was like "Oh I can watch it again, no crying this time." Pretty much lied to myself. How can you not get a little teary eyed watching this? 

The Budweiser commercials are the best!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Oh my gosh... that video is so beautiful... <3 :')


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Dont even get me started on teary I got watching this one. Their commercials have been really good, but even my husband almost got teary! :lol:

They did an amazing job, as always.


----------



## LexusK (Jan 18, 2013)

I absolutely loved this commercial!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

I almost started crying! Doesn't happen very much. I want to go the horses.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Their commercials are the best. Here's one that I teared up from (not from crying but from laughing so hard!):
Budweiser commercial - YouTube
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GlassPlatypus (May 25, 2012)

Cute commercial, but let me get this straight. I'm supposed to believe that the horse handler would actually...take off all the harness from one of the Clydes...and let him loose on the streets of downtown Chicago???

LOL!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Glass, I believe he was probably switching to a halter and the horse took off.  I've had it happen to me, sadly xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

